# Aire 156R - Big Enough for the Grand?



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Depends entirely on the makeup of your group and the other boats in it. Boat is plenty big enough- people run it in everything imaginable, but you have to have capacity in the group for the gear you need (want) to carry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

A Super Puma is plenty big for the Grand - big boats are only necessary for hauling more gear.

I've run the Grand 3 times in my 156R, and haven't had any trouble running the meat lines, though I don't think i'll run the hole in Upset again - didn't flip but whoa.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I remember when I had a 156D I was surprised at how small it felt. It occurred to me that if I were to float the GC I would search out an 18' boat for the trip. Most of all for comfort and convenience. That said, I think it would work fine if geared properly (as with anything) and I've seen much smaller boats go down it.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Had a 156d and 156r on our march/April trip, plus a 16r' and another 14-15'er. Plenty of room, honestly would never run a 18' down there they looked like a nightmare to row, we blasted by every group that were in 18s. 
We ate thick cut steaks on the last night, still had ice, beers, And fire wood. Had a massive fire every night and are heavy drinker! Plenty of room for anything you would desire to bring, each boat had a passenger. 

My buddy ran his 156r at higher cfs the year before on a aug trip, smashed lava falls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

+1. Ran my 156R without issue and hauled gear for a group of 8 with 4 rafts. All rafts were in this range or a bit smaller.


You'll be fine. Perfect size if you ask me.


----------



## PAU in a NRS (Nov 1, 2014)

Anything less than an 18 is foolish! How will you carryyour beer???


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I've done it twice in my 143r without a flip, although I probably should have flipped on more than one occasion. It's nice having your own rig all set up the way you like it. That said, next time down there I will look into renting a bigger boat and getting the meal pack. After doing the previous two as full self-support, it sounds kind of appealing to just show up at the ramp and have everything ready to go.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Took our 156R down the big ditch and had plenty of room for my wife and I with a fair bit of community gear. Great boat for meaty lines! No flips and no swims.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

PAU in a NRS said:


> Anything less than an 18 is foolish! How will you carryyour beer???



Blacked out everyday and had beers at the takeout. 156r. And we had a cord of firewood. We rock the party 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

PAU in a NRS said:


> Anything less than an 18 is foolish! How will you carryyour beer???


Great... Now I've got to go recalculate my beers per day and the cubic feet they will consume. We've got to be talking 20 cases. Maybe the 18ner wont be big enough. Do I need to hire someone just to bring beer in their boat? I'm starting to get some beer anxiety going.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

My 156R carried 240 beers , 2 handles of brown liquor, 1/2 pound of the devils cabbage and smashed the V wave at 24,000. Aire 156R don't leave home without it.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

swimteam101 said:


> My 156R carried 240 beers , 2 handles of brown liquor, 1/2 pound of the devils cabbage and smashed the V wave at 24,000. Aire 156R don't leave home without it.



Ooooooh yeah 156r









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

260 cans, 10 liters of tequila, 6L of the V, 2L of bourbon, Gin and untold mixers which may have saved our Bacon as we went through Lava at 39,000. 156R FTW!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Dam. 
This thread makes me want a 156R!!

Now I don't feel like I have any kind of a drinking problem!!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

swimteam101 said:


> My 156R carried 240 beers , 2 handles of brown liquor, 1/2 pound of the devils cabbage and smashed the V wave at 24,000. Aire 156R don't leave home without it.


Thats a great shot! Pucker factor just looking at the photo.

For those of you running 156D/R... Was the gear piled a llittle high or really high to get what you needed?


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

swimteam101 said:


> My 156R carried 240 beers , 2 handles of brown liquor, 1/2 pound of the devils cabbage and smashed the V wave at 24,000. Aire 156R don't leave home without it.


That's an awesome shot!!

How does the cabbage compare to the lettuce?


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

ob1coby said:


> Thats a great shot! Pucker factor just looking at the photo.
> 
> For those of you running 156D/R... Was the gear piled a llittle high or really high to get what you needed?



Not at all. All though the 16'r I had was a lil bit of a junk show I was a greenhorn on the packing for that trip. But my buddies 156d ran two of those mesh sling front and rear, he was very stream lined. I believe swimteam101 ran a everything bag in back, maybe a mesh sling in front, if I recall correctly, he was stream lined as well. 

Can't contest to his trip in that picture I wasn't on that trip, but I assume he was stream lined as it was a summer trip and they took very little fire wood. Everything bags for the win! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Soup76 said:


> That's an awesome shot!!
> 
> How does the cabbage compare to the lettuce?


I'll bet it's stinkier!


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

ob1coby said:


> Thats a great shot! Pucker factor just looking at the photo.
> 
> For those of you running 156D/R... Was the gear piled a llittle high or really high to get what you needed?


Not to high. Everything bag in the rear and a 40x20 drop bag under the front deck.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats on the permit, I'd keep her around at least until Oct.
And Sept is the best month to be down there imo.
I'll be running a 15' Sotar raft for the 3rd time this April and I think it works fine.
I've rowed an 18' a couple of times as well in the GC and although I prefer an 18' because I think they are more forgiving but I own a 15' and it works great with one passenger and carries a fair amount of community gear.


----------



## walkabout (May 2, 2009)

I've rowed my 156r down the last 9 years- love it! Invite me on your strip and I'll show you how easy it is!

For real... ;-) I'd love to go.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

...


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

PAU in a NRS said:


> Anything less than an 18 is foolish! How will you carryyour beer???



Less beer, more whisk(e)y


----------

